# smartctl suddenly won't run



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

Don't know why, but today I am getting:

/bin/smartctl: cannot execute binary file

In both my Dailymail_jazz log and when I click Info in TWP. It worked just fine before. Any ideas? S2 DTivo DSR708

TPM
*
EDIT:*

Nevermind. I went and found a newer version and now it works again 

Thanks!

Ver 5.32. remove .txt and decompress with winrar


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

were did you find the newer version?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

lee espinoza said:


> were did you find the newer version?


I searched on another forum. Its now in the OP. ^


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

thank you thepicman :up: :up:


----------

